# Former A625 at Mam Tor



## Apopcalyptic (Jul 8, 2009)

An unusual (and potentially dull) one for my first report, basically went out christening the new camera 

History shamelessly lifted from Wikipedia - The A625 is a rural road which runs through north Derbyshire and the Peak District. First named Ecclesall Road, it begins on Moore Street roundabout in Sheffield and runs southwesterly towards Hathersage after changing name to Hathersage Road.

The A625 is famous for scaling the heady heights of Mam Tor "The Shivering Mountain" which is prone to landslip especially after periods of heavy rain. The road previously wound its way up the south face of the hill but was in constant need of repair due to landslide damage. This section of the road was finally abandoned in 1979 after a number of significant landslips.

The road is walkable right the way down from the Blue John Caverns, into Castleton.











This grid is pretty cool. You can just about make out 'Chapel-En-Le-Frith' (which is about 4 miles away).









This was just up from the grid. Looks as though there may have been interesting drains at one point 




The remnants of a cats eye.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, nice find and photo's, and very interesting  one of my best friends studied Geology and I know she went to that area to study landslides etc, I may have to ask her about that!


----------



## ashless (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh! Well i've learnt something new, didn't know about that old road mate!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 8, 2009)

Apopcalyptic said:


> An unusual (and potentially dull) one...



 

Personally, I love stuff like this...seeing the odd remains of something that was once in use.
There's a really good one in my area where the road had to be constantly shifted in and relaid due to cliff falls. 
Pity it never occurred to me to document it! 
Great first report, Apopcalyptic.


----------



## smiffy (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep agreed with that Foxy ! .....I don't reckon its dull at all ........Cheers fer showing us !


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been there a couple of times & it was fairly suureal to see bit of the road corrugated by the sheer pressure.

For years after the road closed the sign at the Wanted Inn was simply covered over with black insulating tape, & I once asked my Dad was it was covering.


----------



## Misstee (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with the others, this is a great post - it was a standing joke when I was young that the road to Mam tor was always closed. Lovely photos, Apopcalyptic. Thanks.


----------



## smallbunt (Jul 8, 2009)

oh my goodness , i can remember travelling this stretch of road before it collapsed and was finally closed , quite a few years ago


----------



## Apopcalyptic (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words everyone 

Castleton & Edale are some of my favouritest places in the world, and it occurred that I'd never actually walked this road until today, only gazed upon it from afar. Needless to say, it didn't disappoint


----------



## james.s (Jul 8, 2009)

Mmm, Roadex, nice photos, what camera is it?


----------



## borntobemild (Jul 8, 2009)

I think i went along the open bit of this road a couple of weeks ago when i got lost looking for Edale. Will definitely pay a visit - very unusual and interesting


----------



## Apopcalyptic (Jul 8, 2009)

james.s said:


> Mmm, Roadex, nice photos, what camera is it?



Canon EOS 1000D with the 18-55 kit lens. No processing has been done to those pics at all, other than stitching the second grid pic together. I'm just playing around with the last one in CS4 now


----------



## james.s (Jul 8, 2009)

They are definately nice straight out of the camera 
The EOS 1000d seems quite nice too


----------



## cactusmelba (Jul 9, 2009)

ACE place, used to LOVE mountain biking all round this area before I got old and fat. 

Winnats pass is an AMAZING road near here too, make sure yr brakes are good if you're visitiing!

thanks for the memories!


----------



## Runner (Jul 9, 2009)

Part of my fave mountain biking route too, up here onto the ridge, down to Edale cafe for lots of tea and big cakes - awesome!
Think there's some pretty amazing caves at the side of that road.
Some nice shots there - thanks for posting


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 9, 2009)

Great pics Apopcalyptic, used to go up there all the time, used to have family that lived in Castleton, spent many happy weekends walking all round - thanks for bringing back some good memories mate - cheers.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 9, 2009)

Love things like this grand photos mate.I can see Landyman heading that way soon.The manhole in picture 5 looks suspiciously like a B.T. one.


----------

